# Eclipse Aluminum 10"



## FGero (Jun 28, 2016)

I have what I believe to be three 2210 aluminum dual voice coil Eclipse 10's. I have them in a sealed box and was wondering if anyone knows where to get the proper enclosure specs for a ported box.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

You can pull the sub and check for a model number in the magnet/motor. Might be able to track down a manual online or TS specs


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

1 cuft per driver sealed. PERIOD.

edit: meaning these drivers do SO well in a sealed box , that they are one of the few that i would suggest sealed only.


----------



## Txsaxkat (Jul 17, 2021)

I have 2 8810 subs on my home system they were in my bmw touring wagon for a while on a xtant 1000.1 and was amazing but didnt drive the car enough and moved them in the house on my SQ system. Have a Alamuapro new old stock on the way should get it tomorrow need to get a box made.


----------

